# Wie lange dauert die Lieferung bei hardwareversand.de bei einem konfigurierten Rechner?



## 9lugga6 (31. August 2010)

Titel sagt alles, wenn alle Teile sofort lieferbar sind!!!
Und der Rechner von hardwareversand zusammengebaut wird.


----------



## Painkiller (31. August 2010)

Das steht auf der Website.


> Unser Partner in Sachen Logistik ist das Unternehmen DHL, das Ihnen Ihre Wunsch-Produkte in der Regel innerhalb eines Werktages zustellt.



Ich würde mal schätzen 3-4 Tage.


----------



## fuddles (31. August 2010)

Schnell aufjedenfall... Hatte mal übers WE ! nach 3 Tagen den Rechner, Freitags bestellt, Montags da, angemacht, Rechner ging nicht, genauso schnell wieder zurückgeschickt haha.

Die Schnelligkeit ist aber neben dem Preis der einzige Vorteil bei dem Eierladen


----------



## Z28LET (31. August 2010)

Naja, Schnelligkeit ist auch nicht immer gegeben.
Dauert teilweise recht lange, (>2 Tage) ehe Teile auf Lager in den Versand gehen welche auf Lager sind und per Nachname bestellt wurden.


----------



## Rayza (31. August 2010)

Hättest du heut vor 15 Uhr bestellt, würden sie heut vielleicht alles verpacken, abschicken und bis freitag ist es da


----------



## marcely0 (27. Juni 2011)

ich weiß, dass der thread schon veraltet ist, aber hardwareversand lässt sich immer schön zeit mit der lieferung - ich habe am letzten donnerstag um 13 uhr bestellt und seit 15 uhr stand da "Rechnung erstellt" und das steht da bis heute immer noch. langsam mache ich mir sorgen 
MfG

Edit: nach dem Post steht jetzt da, dass die Ware versendet wurde xD
MfG

//Fazit: Hardwareversand.de braucht 3 Tage um die Ware zu verschicken (Do, Fr, Mo + Alles war verfügbar)
MfG


----------



## huntertech (27. Juni 2011)

Also bei mir brauchte HWV nie länger als 2 Tage, bis die Bestellung aufgenommen, verarbetet und versendet wurde (Einzelteile). Bestellungen übrigens immer abens, trotzdem sehr schnell


----------

